# He doesn't want to leave the cage?



## Britastic Gremlin (Nov 19, 2015)

So my boy Memphis has to live on his own. He was purchased as a single rat as a very young, tiny baby by his former owners and after they got sick of him after he bit their kids due to mishandling, they dumped him at the local [email protected] where I adopted him. He has absolutely no idea how to talk rat when faced with my other boys.

He's got all kinds of stuff in his cage, plus he gets new toys and food garlands daily so he's not exactly sitting bored in there, and I do see him clamber around playing with his stuff. However, as of recently he's decided that he doesn't want to leave the cage. He enjoys socialisation when inside the cage still, and will zoom around inside when the others are free-ranging (to hiss and spit at them though - he hates their guts lol). I do try and take him out for a little bit several times a day but he just makes a break for his open cage again - and if that's not open then he'll simply hang onto the bars until I open the door for him.

He doesn't seem miserable though. He's very much an alert little boy and shows a lot of interest when something big is going on. I hate it that he's not interested in exploring outside his cage though. I have considered introducing him to one of my friendlier boys Teddy, but after the incident with Jojo (got the rats mixed up after free-time and Jojo got attacked by Memphis with blood everywhere) and seeing how he reacts around them, it doesn't look as though that's going to be an easy thing to accomplish, if I can at all. He's a lovely boy but he doesn't seem too interested in bonding any further with me.

Has anyone ever experienced something like this with a rat before? Can anyone offer any advice on what I could do? He's only 7.5 months old, and it seems like he's gonna be alone for a long time if this keeps up.


----------



## Kchilson02 (Jan 20, 2016)

Look at the immersion thread it helped me with my winky she was kept alone in a container in back of a petstore because she had a bad eye and wasn't suitable for sale. Anyways she wasn't very social and bit me few times but I was able to get her to like being around me she actually runs to the door for me to take her out now and I introduced her to others she was only 3 or 4 months maybe and intros went fast and easy but that thread is super helpful


----------



## Britastic Gremlin (Nov 19, 2015)

I've already tried the immersion, and unless I'm doing something horribly, horribly wrong then it's only helped me to get him to trust me enough to pick him up without much of a fight and stroke him. Even when we go somewhere neutral like the bathroom or my bedroom he really isn't interested in going much further with the bonding or exploring.


----------



## Kchilson02 (Jan 20, 2016)

I would message the guy who wrote it rat daddy and maybe if you tell him what you do and the response he might be able to help more for your situation


----------



## Kchilson02 (Jan 20, 2016)

But sometimes it just takes a lot of time


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Immersion isn't necessarily a one time thing. Sometimes it takes more than one session.

My rat Tess was absolutely terrified of everything! She got so scared the first night home that she bit me! (_My fault!_) I did Immersion Training with her. I pushed her a little bit. It did help and she was more comfortable with me, but it took time coupled with trust training/immersion training. I had just about given up on really winning her over. While she was a lot more comfortable with me, would take treats and give me kisses, she was never excited to see me like my other rats are. I actually did give up _really, truly winning her over _and was trying to decide what would be the best thing to do _for her_. 

I found out what to do for her quite by accident! She left the cage to set up house keeping in an old night stand I have. (All of my rats free range) Maybe it was because I didn't make her go back to cage that changed her opinion about me. Maybe enough time passed or maybe it was something else. Now she jumps in my lap for treats, gives me kisses and lets me pick her up. She _really likes me now_! Don't get me wrong, I don't think she will ever be as comfortable or tame as my other rats around people other than myself, but she is happy and that is enough for me. She has a happy ratty bouncy run now and that makes me feel great. _*I earned *her trust_ _and that trust is very valuable to me_. It took time, but it was so worth it! 

Now.......I'm certainly not suggesting that you should or need to free range your rat for him to be happy. Just find the thing that will make a difference to him, even it's just time.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

My single rat Nanook doesn't like to leave her cage. She used to venture out a bit when she had a cagemate, but she always stayed close to home. Having a buddy gave her confidence. Without another rat to test the waters she prefers the safety and familiarity of her cage. 

I'm not sure if this helps you any. I don't think it's the end of the world to have a reasonably happy rat who is most comfortable in her/his cage. And I do think it's always a good idea to spend time bonding with your rat, and giving him lots of enrichment. But if you think you can bond him with another rat, it might improve his life greatly. Rat personalities are as varied as people are, and I'm a believer in there's someone for everyone. So maybe you can think about finding that one gentle, patient boy who can be cagemates with Memphis.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

For most rats, especially fearful ones, you need to couple Immersion with Trust Training. Otherwise you'll just terrify them into shutting down. Doesn't mean you become a pushover, but Immersion is a bit rougher of a route. On its own at full strength, I would say that it can be rather intimidating, especially if done by someone who is still figuring out their methods.


----------



## buzzwizz619 (May 31, 2015)

> I found out what to do for her quite by accident! She left the cage to set up house keeping in an old night stand I have. (All of my rats free range) Maybe it was because I didn't make her go back to cage that changed her opinion about me. Maybe enough time passed or maybe it was something else. Now she jumps in my lap for treats, gives me kisses and lets me pick her up. She _really likes me now! Don't get me wrong, I don't think she will ever be as comfortable or tame as my other rats around people other than myself, but she is happy and that is enough for me. She has a happy ratty bouncy run now and that makes me feel great. *I earned *her trust and that trust is very valuable to me. It took time, but it was so worth it! _


I agree with this, my rescue boy Peanut for the first few months wouldnt voluntarily come out of his cage, when i got him out as soon as i let go of him he legged it back to his cage (specifically his sputnik) and stayed their the whole time. I did notice he was more sociable when was out on his own, not with the other rats, but he still always wanted to escape from me and get back to the cage. I leave the cage open for 2-3 hours each evening for free range, i dont know when he improved it must of been gradual because one day i just noticed he was out and about and now 5 months later hes a normal sociable rat! He comes out on his own, he runs around, he plays, the cage is still his safe space where he runs to when hes scared or bored but all in all he is now a well rounded rat. 

Letting him figure it out on his own wasnt even intentional, when youve got a larger group of rats you spend your time trying to stop them destroying your house and the little guy who stays in the cage is the good guy lol but it worked and im hoping when i get my new boys living with the others it will work for my little pringle who is a big scardy cat too!


----------

